# Acceptable ph range with co2



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

My co2 has been running for a day and a half and things seem good so far. ph was 7.2 this morning when the co2 started and 6.8 when it shut down...I have it programmed to start 1hr before lights on and shut down 1hr before lights off. Is this ok or too much of a change? Not sure on the ppm yet as I don't have a drop checker, just doing around 2bps for now. Kh is around 60. 

Thanks in advance for any advice...


----------



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

So I did some more research and it appears that ph swing due to co2 is not a major issue...just waiting on my drop checker now so I can adjust co2 accordingly!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Think you're on the right track, the drop checker and solution can be ordered on Canadian Aquatics or eBay. You will need the solution for it or mix your own tho.


----------



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

tang daddy said:


> Think you're on the right track, the drop checker and solution can be ordered on Canadian Aquatics or eBay. You will need the solution for it or mix your own tho.


I ordered the Red Sea drop checker from MOPS, and some fluid...not sure if it was the dKH fluid or BB, if it's BB which I think it is then I will have to make my own.


----------

